# Maybe I've been doing it wrong.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Had always avoided the word tip in the presence of my pax. It just seemed uncouth.

Recently I had 4 guys in the car, they were horsing around and 2 were teasing about whether the front seat was going to be forward or back.
I was going to throw in my opinion, based on who would bribe me, and asked, "Who is going to tip me?"
I'm pretty sure they didn't know what I was actually talking about (the seat position); but somebody in the group left me $10.
This morning I was way out of line. I started a contentious political discussion with a pax, and was nearly yelling at him by the time we got to his destination.
And I'd do it again.
He gave me $10.


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Had always avoided the word tip in the presence of my pax. It just seemed uncouth.
> 
> Recently I had 4 guys in the car, they were horsing around and 2 were teasing about whether the front seat was going to be forward or back.
> I was going to throw in my opinion, based on who would bribe me, and asked, "Who is going to tip me?"
> ...


You mean TRUMP earned you a tip?


----------

